# Puppy Love



## Molly's Mummy (Sep 27, 2010)

This is Molly with my youngest son Logan who is 6 mths old. Whenever Logan takes a nap Molly is always with him especially when he is in his bouncer chair.

Here are some pics I took this weekend (these are from when she first cuddled up as I had my camera beside me.. she is moved on to her bed pretty much straight away just because he is so young but I had to take a couple of quick pics first)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww thats just to cute. lovely photos.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ahh your two beautiful babies.. Logan will love those pictures when he's older x


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG - how cute (both of them)! Molly also reminds me of my Ludde. They also got the same, red collar


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

That is too cute!!


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

Just Adorable!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

what a beautiful dog
lovely coat
such cute pics
marzy


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

that is so ridiculously adorable!!!


----------

